# Favorite by Karen McQuestion



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Hopefully the title of my new book isn't overselling it: Favorite









Here's the premise: Sixteen-year-old Angie Favorite's life so far has been defined by the disappearance of her mother on her eleventh birthday. Since then, she and her older brother Jason have been raised by their grandmother, while their father tours with his rock band. When Angie is attacked by a complete stranger, the crime seems random, until she meets her attacker's wealthy mother, Lillian Bittner, and discovers connections between the Bittners and the mother no one has heard from in five years.

$1.99

Thanks for letting me tell you about my novel!











(And if someone could tell me how to get the image link to work I'd be forever grateful. I've tried, honestly, and followed Pigeon's step-by-step directions, but apparently I'm doing something wrong...)


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

You are using the wrong image address, it needs to end in an image extension, usually .jpg:

-- If you are using *Firefox*, it is very easy: right-click on any picture and choose *Copy Image Location*.

-- If you are using *Safari*, it is very easy: right-click on any picture and choose *Copy Image Address*.

-- If you are using *Internet Explorer*, right-click on any picture and choose *Properties*, then you must choose and copy the entire *Address*, which may take up several lines which you cannot see. It is imperative that you choose the entire *Address*, or your picture will not appear.

I am looking forward to reading this new book, I really enjoyed _Easily Amused_....


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh thank you so much! I knew some smart person would come along and educate me, but I didn't think it would happen so quickly. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

I've tweaked the description of the book since I first posted here. I tend to get obsessive about revising. Sometimes I have to force myself to just let it go when I sense I'm spinning my wheels.  Anyway, the new description is below. I think it's better than the previous one.

FAVORITE ($1.99)

Sixteen-year-old Angie Favorite's life so far has been defined by the disappearance of her mother on her eleventh birthday. Since then, she and her older brother Jason have been raised by their grandmother, while their father tours with his rock band. When Angie is attacked by a complete stranger, the crime seems random, until she meets her attacker's wealthy mother, Lillian Bittner, and discovers nefarious connections between the Bittners and the mother no one has heard from in five years.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I just finished _A Scattered Life_ last night and really enjoyed the characters in it. I will definitely be taking a look at this one, too.

N


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Wait wait wait, you can't DO that so fast!! I haven't even gotten around to your last one! Sheesh... _another_ book I want to read on the un-foldered home pages.... <grumble>


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks so much, Neekeebee! Words to warm a writer's heart.  

And Susan, don't worry about it. There's no expiration date. All the words will wait their turn.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

Karen_McQ said:


> I've tweaked the description of the book since I first posted here. I tend to get obsessive about revising. Sometimes I have to force myself to just let it go when I sense I'm spinning my wheels.  Anyway, the new description is below. I think it's better than the previous one.
> 
> FAVORITE ($1.99)
> 
> Sixteen-year-old Angie Favorite's life so far has been defined by the disappearance of her mother on her eleventh birthday. Since then, she and her older brother Jason have been raised by their grandmother, while their father tours with his rock band. When Angie is attacked by a complete stranger, the crime seems random, until she meets her attacker's wealthy mother, Lillian Bittner, and discovers nefarious connections between the Bittners and the mother no one has heard from in five years.


I really enjoyed your last book. Just purchased this one too. I've got a lot to read right now, but I'm pretty sure I'll be bumping yours up on the list.


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi Laurie,
Thanks for buying Favorite and for letting me know you enjoyed my last one. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Karen_McQ said:


> There's no expiration date. All the words will wait their turn.


Ahhhh....  I want to post that as a quote at the top of the TBR list!


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Karen, you have possibly the best author name ever.


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm in the middle of this one and enjoying it very much.  Love the characters.  Thanks.


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Ahhhh....  I want to post that as a quote at the top of the TBR list!


No one has ever wanted to quote me before! I'm honored, Susan. 



R. Reed said:


> Karen, you have possibly the best author name ever.


R. Reed--my last name was a gift from my husband. Before I met him I was an Erickson. Not nearly as interesting or memorable.

When I was making arrangements at the florist for our wedding, the woman writing up the order asked for the groom's last name. When I said, "McQuestion," she misheard and thought I was saying "Good question," like I didn't actually know it.

And later, after we were married, people said we should name our first child "Answer." I'm sure our kids are glad we didn't.



Tangiegirl said:


> I'm in the middle of this one and enjoying it very much. Love the characters. Thanks.


Oh, I'm so glad you're enjoying it! Thanks for letting me know, Tangiegirl.


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

A big thank you to everyone who's bought _Favorite_. I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Karen, I bought FAVORITE and love, _love_, *loved* it!

Donna


----------



## char (Jan 22, 2009)

Karen,

I am so enjoying your books.  I finished "Easily Amused" and jumped right into "Lies I Told My Children".  I've been a little behind today because I stayed up way too late last night reading.  Just bought your other two books and am sure I will be behind again tomorrow.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Donna, thank you SO much!! 

And char, I'm sorry you're behind, but I loved your post! Thank you for buying, reading, and enjoying my books.


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Karen, I've been thinking about FAVORITE all day.  (I love when a book does that to me.)  So I decided to come back and say a few more words.  I know this is a YA novel, but I thoroughly enjoyed it.  I posted a review at Amazon.  I think the story effected me so because, having lost my mother as a teen, I was able to identify with your protagonist. 

Thanks for the wonderful read,
Donna


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Wow, Donna, thanks for letting me know. And a big thank you for the review. It means a lot to me.


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Karen_McQ said:


> Wow, Donna, thanks for letting me know. And a big thank you for the review. It means a lot to me.


You're very welcome, Karen.

Donna


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm so glad that _Favorite_ is out in the world. Readers seem to be enjoying it. 

I somehow missed mentioning that Red Adept reviewed the book on her blog on November 27th (thanks, Ms. Adept!). Below her review, under the author comments, I explained the history of the novel:

_Favorite_ was an early project that was completely rewritten and revised countless times. The title changed along with the manuscript from _Angel Favorite_ to _Finding Angie_ and _Saving Angie._ In the original version, the main character, Angie Favorite, was an adult woman and single mother to Jason. At that time, I had an agent who submitted it on my behalf, but although it made it through a few publishing hoops, no one offered to publish it. Even after I broke ties with that agent (he left the business) I still couldn't get this story out of my head.

Periodically I'd work on it, making myself crazy by taking things out and adding things in. Eventually I had a eureka moment-the flaw in the story was the main character's age. Once I changed the plot so that Angie was a teenager, the whole thing came together. Of course, that required a complete rewrite. Her son became her brother, her ex-husband became her father etc. Angie's missing parent was now her mother, not her father, and the ending changed as well. The new version seemed just right to me and the title, _Favorite_, obvious for its double meaning both as a last name and also for the definition of the word.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Karen,

The premise definitely intrigues me so I'm going to pick it up and put it on my computer, but I'll be waiting to get my Kindle in April before I read it.  I have a really hard time sitting at the computer and reading.  Anyway, I am looking forward to it!


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks so much, Maria! I have a hard time reading off a computer screen too, so I understand. The words will wait until April....


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Karen,
I sampled it since I am out of book budget until January. I really enjoyed Easily Amused, so I'm sure I'll like Favorite.


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks so much, LCEvans. I appreciate it. I sincerely hope you like _Favorite._


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

In the last week Favorite







has gotten some good reviews, including one that said:

_I was not expecting much from this book, but wanted a light read after just finishing an intense book. I'm happy to say it was a page turner._

I'm not sure about the "not expecting much" part, but I love the phrase "page turner."  Thanks to everyone who bought the book and a double thanks to those who left reviews. I appreciate it.


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

I have all your books on my waiting list...as soon as January is over I hope I'll still have enough Christmas money left over to buy my Kindle!  I can't wait to get started on them!


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks, Reese! And since one good turn deserves another, I just bought your book. It looks like my kind of story!


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Karen_McQ said:


> Thanks, Reese! And since one good turn deserves another, I just bought your book. It looks like my kind of story!


Oh, thank you so much! I hope you enjoy it!!


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

ReeseReed said:


> Oh, thank you so much! I hope you enjoy it!!


Somehow, I missed this comment--I'm sorry. I just started your novel and so far, so good! I love the voice.


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

When I wrote Favorite







I wasn't trying to write a mystery, so I was surprised when readers starting referring to it as one.  As far as I can tell, Favorite isn't a traditional mystery, but regardless of how people categorize it, I hope readers enjoy it.


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

The first book I read on my K2 was _A Scattered Life_. Did I read on one of the Amazon Boards that it was picked up for a possible movie I very much enjoyed it and have bought most of your other books for that reason. Looking forward to reading them!


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

eldereno said:


> The first book I read on my K2 was _A Scattered Life_. Did I read on one of the Amazon Boards that it was picked up for a possible movie I very much enjoyed it and have bought most of your other books for that reason. Looking forward to reading them!


Thanks, eldereno! I hope you enjoy them.

Yes, it is A Scattered Life







that was optioned for film. The last I heard the producer was moving forward on the project. Nothing is definite at this point, but I've got my fingers crossed.


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm about to pick up "A Scattered Life".  Looking forward to it!


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

And I completely forgot...I finished Lies I Told My Children last night and loved it!
Especially about the cooking... I can totally relate there!  I'll do my best to get a review 
on amazon for you in the next couple of days.


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

ReeseReed said:


> And I completely forgot...I finished Lies I Told My Children last night and loved it!
> Especially about the cooking... I can totally relate there!


Thanks so much, Reese! Too funny about the cooking--maybe all our creative energy is used up on writing? I'm known for saying I love a great home-cooked meal, especially if someone else cooks it.


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Karen_McQ said:


> Thanks so much, Reese! Too funny about the cooking--maybe all our creative energy is used up on writing? I'm known for saying I love a great home-cooked meal, especially if someone else cooks it.


I have set my kitchen on fire five, yes five, times. So much so that now when those familiar orange flames burst, neither my children nor I panic. I just say, "Oh, the kitchen's on fire again," as I reach for a pot lid to smother it. My oldest son, when he was three, would come running when he heard the microwave ding and yell, "Dinner's ready!" I'm quite well known by my husband's friends as the wife who can't cook. "Oh, that's Reese, Matt's wife. You know, the one who can't cook."


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

ReeseReed said:


> I'm quite well known by my husband's friends as the wife who can't cook. "Oh, that's Reese, Matt's wife. You know, the one who can't cook."


That's all going to change, once they get wind of your book. Then you'll be known as, "Reese, Matt's wife. You know, the one who writes novels!"


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

_Favorite_ now has 37 Amazon reviews, most of which had wonderful things to say about the book, and two others who are definitely entitled to their opinion. The most recent reviewer gave it five stars and said she couldn't put it down, which is a very nice thing for a writer to hear. 

If you'd like to sample _Favorite_, the link is below. Thank you!


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

I've been up to my ears in revising my newly finished work and drafting my next one, nit to mention having a suck child this week, but I wanted to let you know that I'm planning on picking this one up.  I'll probably go with easily amused first, but I plan to read all your books.  I truly enjoyed both a scattered life and lies I told my children.


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Why, thank you, Reese! I hope you like them.

I'll make sure to watch for your next one--I'm assuming it's coming out soon? (And I hope your sick child is better by now!)


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks, Karen.  I'm working on getting the formatting done and trying to contact the photographer of the image I want to use for the cover.  I'm hoping to have it ready for release by the end of the month.  Thanks for thinking of me!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Karen_McQ said:


> _Favorite_ now has 37 Amazon reviews, most of which had wonderful things to say about the book, and two others who are definitely entitled to their opinion.


That was on February 27th, and now it has *50* reviews, almost all of them great. Those few others mainly criticize the predictability... well, it doesn't stump the reader like an Agatha Christie might, but then again you said you weren't writing a mystery! And it's perfect as a YA novel. I could see a teacher using this book as a starting point for a discussion on how mental health issues are so often misunderstood (spoiler:


Spoiler



he was "simple", and therefore assumed to be violent


).

I read this last night and today. Yes, some parts of it are predictable. But it's very well written, and the characters are vivid and believable, and the ending ties up all the loose ends in a satisfying way. I'd recommend it to any YA who likes suspense novels, and to adults who want a fast enjoyable read.


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> I read this last night and today. Yes, some parts of it are predictable. But it's very well written, and the characters are vivid and believable, and the ending ties up all the loose ends in a satisfying way. I'd recommend it to any YA who likes suspense novels, and to adults who want a fast enjoyable read.


High praise, indeed! Thanks so much, Susan.

P.S. Your cat photo still makes me smile


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Well, I must say it...you are a sight for sore eyes.   Welcome back. It's great to 'see' you.

~Donna~


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks so much, Donna! By the way, I love the new cover for The Merry-Go-Round







.


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks, Karen! I like it much better than the original.  

~Donna~


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, Karen

Nice to see you are back for a visit.

I just purchased another of your books. And the purchase was made mere seconds before I saw this post!

Is there something psychic going on here? Hmm...

Nancy


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Karen_McQ said:


> When I was making arrangements at the florist for our wedding, the woman writing up the order asked for the groom's last name. When I said, "McQuestion," she misheard and thought I was saying "Good question," like I didn't actually know it.
> 
> And later, after we were married, people said we should name our first child "Answer." I'm sure our kids are glad we didn't.


I'm reading this for the first time, and realize it was posted a while ago, but... the thought of someone saying, "Answer McQuestion" (in the same voice as Answer the question!) just cracked me up. If "How I got my cool author name" isn't a part of your author bio somewhere, or an interview, it should be.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Karen_McQ said:


> High praise, indeed! Thanks so much, Susan.
> 
> P.S. Your cat photo still makes me smile


Thank you on behalf of Pixie.  But speaking of photos, is that really you in the WSJ photo?  It looks soooo different from the pic you have here...


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Karen, great article in the WSJ!  Congratulations!!

Imogen


----------

